# 4 Months Old Maine Coon Kitten



## Estela (Apr 1, 2019)

Got a Maine Coon kitten a month ago! Here he is!


----------



## Farmlama (Mar 31, 2019)

Cute


----------



## Estela (Apr 1, 2019)

Ahhhh, Thank you!:Happy


Farmlama said:


> Cute


,


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

thats a very mature looking cat for 4 months ( I know mc are big cats, but kittens still look like kittens)
and reminds me of another ive seen 
please indulge me and say who's in the pedigree
I might remember where ive seen similar


----------



## mightyboosh (Nov 17, 2018)

Yeah, that's the MC look I like. He's going to be awesome (already is but you know what I mean).


----------



## thefiresidecat (Jan 20, 2019)

I'd have guessed a year or two just from the face. he's going to be a giant.. an absolute giant. are you sure he's only 4 months? that is a very very masculine face for a baby.


----------

